# Vapour Mountain XXX



## Adephi (1/1/18)

Can't believe I actually have to ask this, but who in the Centurion area has stock of 3mg or 6 mg VM XXX?

Just finished my last bottle and I would really like to support the local vendors before I buy direct from the fountain of Odin, where this juice must originate from.

And no, I do not want a lychee menthol substitute. XXX is not just a lychee menthol.

Come on guys, this is like the best selling juice in SA. How can nobody stock it?


----------



## MartinDC (2/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Can't believe I actually have to ask this, but who in the Centurion area has stock of 3mg or 6 mg VM XXX?
> 
> Just finished my last bottle and I would really like to support the local vendors before I buy direct from the fountain of Odin, where this juice must originate from.
> 
> ...


not sure about stores in Pretoria ....
Hi @Adephi,
Please contact @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA at Vape Club they currently have stock of both in 30ml and stock of the 3mg in 100ml available ex stock


----------



## daniel craig (2/1/18)

Check with Vape Cartel @KieranD @capetocuba


----------



## Adephi (2/1/18)

Thanks guys. On Vape Cartel's website they only got 0mg. But I might head down to Alberton later this week so will pop in there to see if they got.

Otherwise I will just add on an order from Sirvape later this month.


----------



## Trishan Gounden (3/1/18)

I know right. Can't believe no one in Pretoria stocks this.


----------

